# Snowboarders lost on Wolf Creek



## Unordinary (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody out there have any real details on the search? The papers lack any details, have they totally ruled out the possiblility they are buried inbounds?? If they were "unprepared" how would they have even moved in the backcountry?


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

The search has been scaled back and turned into a missing persons investigation. I don't think any possibilities have been ruled out and the ski patrol is continuing a grid search inbounds. It's tough to know what happened and a sad story. There's more detailed reporting in the local paper.

alamosanews.com


----------

